# 2005 GTO Stall Converter?



## Black2005GTO6.0 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey im 18 yrs old and I have an 05 gto automatic with a stage 2 cam, headers, high flow cats and a corsa sport exhaust. I was just wondering if a stall converter would be worth the money. It has a tendency to die out alot when you first start it up. I was thinking about getting it tuned as well, but i dont know enough to do all of that. Anyone have any suggestions?:willy:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've never liked the term "stage". It means too many different things to too many different people and manufacturers. I have "stage 2.5" heads from Texas-Speed, but what the hell does that mean? My buddy at work has a "stage 2" VW GTI and wants to go "stage 3"... sigh. 

What are your cam specs? If it's not a monster cam, which it probably isn't since you're running a factory stall converter, you're gonna want a smaller stall. With just bolt-ons with a decent streetable cam, a 2500-3000 stall would do you good. A 2500 is what I have right now and is really too small for my build and will be way too small when I step up to the next project. If you haven't found one by the end of the summer I'll sell you mine.

One more thing, if you get a converter installed, pay the extra $250 and get a tranny cooler installed. The bigger the better. I have a HD truck tranny cooler shoe horned in mine. It's a hell of alot cheaper then a new transmission.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Your need for a stall will depend on if your drag racing the car. The need for more stall in the converter is to launch the car at a higher RPM and you will definitely need slicks or you will just sit in a cloud of smoke as the stock tires spin. To much stall converter for a daily driver will result in transmission slipage more heat and less life to your tranny. I havent found that 250.00 dollar trans cooler yet the most expensive was 120.00. The one on my Chevy Monza was donated from a full size truck and adapted using highpressure high heat tranny lines as for as it stalling (shuting off when you first start it up) may be a tune-up or if you did all this work and didnt get it dyno tuned and that is why your having drivability issues. Before determining if a Stall Converter is needed, first get the car to run properly---------Danfigg


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

It's a True Cool unit, made in Canada (not the Be Cool you see in Summit). Stalls aren't just for drag racing/launching from dead stops. You need a bigger stall to overcome the cam at slow speeds so you can come to a stop at a stoplight. Too big of a cam and too small of a stall, the car will not stop. It will buck and buck through an intersection and you will get killed or kill someone. Mine is on the verge of that now. Bucking badly but not bad enough that it won't stop. If I still had the factory stall in there, there'd just be no way... You can always be that tool that has to pop the car into neutral when rolling up to a stop, or drivethrough window or whatever, but if I wanted to screw with all that manual crap... I would have bought a MANUAL.


----------



## Black2005GTO6.0 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks guys uhhmmm no i havent had it dyno tuned im hoping to get that done and yes im planning on drag racing.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you know what the cam specs are?


----------

